
Handshake Airdrop for Active GitHub Users (~$1500 in Current Value) - Jowdaym
https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-airdrop
======
Jowdaym
Eligibility:

The top ~250,000 users on github have had their SSH keys and PGP added to a
merkle tree. Out of those ~250,000 users, ~175,000 of them had valid SSH and
PGP keys at the time of tree creation.

If you had 15 or more followers on github during the week of 2019-02-04, your
github SSH & PGP keys are included in the merkle tree.

~~~
jstanley
Also:

> As a final addition, Hacker News accounts which are linked with Keybase
> accounts are included in the tree provided they were ~1.5 years old during
> the crawl.

But it's not entirely clear to me how I find out whether I was included or
not, or where I'd be able to sell it.

~~~
Jowdaym
Found this hope it helps: [https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-
airdrop/commit/a8e47b003...](https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-
airdrop/commit/a8e47b0031f533b8f7e949eaba6f1698a5a0e4eb)

------
lenova
Can we get a out-of-the-loop explanation for what Handshake is, and what the
value of this airdrop is (can these coins be sold on an open market, or are
they for use in its DNS system only?).

~~~
rasengan
> explanation for what Handshake is

Handshake is a decentralized naming and certificate authority [1]. It
decentralizes the DNS root and allows for the people of the internet to own
names instead of leasing from a TLD provider like Verisign [2] among other
things like removing trust from the SSL equation, instead allowing for
verification on the blockchain (right now, we simply trust CA providers who
have issued rogue SSL certs [3]). It launched in early February, and since
then, has gained a lot of momentum [4].

One name, crypto, sold for 588785 HNS, which at today's exchange rate of $.30
[5], would be $176,000.

The system is live and works with the legacy TLDs (eg, verisign continues to
own "com" on Handshake and thus all existing domains continue to work). You
can download hsd [6] or use an extension for chrome from Namebase [7] to start
using the Handshake Naming System.

Hope this helps!

[1] [https://handshake.org/](https://handshake.org/)

[2] Verisign controls .com

[3] [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/01/alrea...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/01/already-on-probation-symantec-issues-more-illegit-https-
certificates/)

[4] [https://hnscan.com/](https://hnscan.com/)

[5]
[https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/handshake](https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/handshake)

[6] [https://github.com/handshake-org/hsd](https://github.com/handshake-
org/hsd)

[7] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/namebase-
handshake...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/namebase-handshake-
extens/npfmealdhkkjfdajjkhegghlckcldfle?hl=en)

~~~
theamk
I see that “momentum” is measured by crypto-token mining/trading activity —
this doesn’t seem the right metric for the project which claims to
revolutionize DNS.

The really important metric is how much traffic on the web is accessed using
Handshake names, and how how many users can resolve those names. Are there any
numbers on that?

------
geoah
TL;DR for collecting the airdrop seems to be something like this (I AM NOT
suggesting you should, but in case you decide to):

* install `[https://github.com/handshake-org/hsd`](https://github.com/handshake-org/hsd`) \- run `./bin/hsd` and wait for wallet to sync

* install `[https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-client`](https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-client`) \- run `./bin/hsw-cli account create` and `./bin/hsw-cli --account=default address` - copy address

* install `[https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-airdrop`](https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-airdrop`) \- follow instructions depending on how you whether you want to give the cli your key or sign manually - simplest way is something like `hs-airdrop <key-file> <address>`

* back in `hs-client` - run ./bin/hsd-rpc sendrawairdrop <base64-from-hs-airdrop>`

* leave the wallet running and wait for 20 or something blocks

* back in `hs-client` - `./bin/hsw-cli balance --account=default` should now have a balance.

~~~
geoah
owh - and don't forget to backup your key from `~/.hsd/key` I guess.

